# Divorzio, arriva in Senato la proposta che cancella l'assegno di mantenimento



## perplesso (10 Settembre 2018)

http://www.ilgiornale.it/news/crona...to-proposta-che-cancella-assegno-1573900.html
 @_Foglia_  @_Arcistufo _   diteci se ne sapete qualcosa, anche [MENTION=5789]Stark72[/MENTION]


----------



## Arcistufo (10 Settembre 2018)

Che vuoi sapere Perply? Opinione giuridica o opinione umana?


----------



## Mariben (10 Settembre 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Che vuoi sapere Perply? Opinione giuridica o opinione umana?



Giuridicamente ho le competenze di un'ameba in un bosco,umanamente posso dire che la proposta è sensata ma che andrebbe tarata caso per caso e qui viene il bello ! Ho fatto volontariato in un centro  ALFID e vi assicuro che la mediazione è , solitamente, benvista dal membro della coppia che ha preso la decisione; l'altro si aggrappa a qualunque appiglio ( figli in primis) per farla pagare a chi ha rotto il patto e in questi casi l'affidamento al mediatore era su base volontaria ( e gratuita ). L'assegno di mantenimento, a differenza della storia del "tenore di vita" è in alcuni casi giusto.
Spesso è la donna a farsi da parte per agevolare la carriera al marito e  occuparsi dei figli; riconoscerle il minimo sindacale quando  il reintegro nel mondo del lavoro è piuttosto difficoltoso lo trovo giusto.
L'affido condiviso è sempre auspicabile ma non sempre, nell'immediato, fattibilie Economicamente parlando.


----------



## Arcistufo (10 Settembre 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> Giuridicamente ho le competenze di un'ameba in un bosco,umanamente posso dire che la proposta è sensata ma che andrebbe tarata caso per caso e qui viene il bello ! Ho fatto volontariato in un centro  ALFID e vi assicuro che la mediazione è , solitamente, benvista dal membro della coppia che ha preso la decisione; l'altro si aggrappa a qualunque appiglio ( figli in primis) per farla pagare a chi ha rotto il patto e in questi casi l'affidamento al mediatore era su base volontaria ( e gratuita ). L'assegno di mantenimento, a differenza della storia del "tenore di vita" è in alcuni casi giusto.
> Spesso è la donna a farsi da parte per agevolare la carriera al marito e  occuparsi dei figli; riconoscerle il minimo sindacale quando  il reintegro nel mondo del lavoro è piuttosto difficoltoso lo trovo giusto.
> L'affido condiviso è sempre auspicabile ma non sempre, nell'immediato, fattibilie Economicamente parlando.


Io da come l'ho letta, prevede una serie di automatismi piuttosto stringenti ma a cui è possibile derogare. Per capirci, io il casino lo vedo in tutte quelle situazioni in cui i coniugi non si mettono d'accordo e alla fine decide il giudice. Nel matrimoniale, come in buona parte del diritto civile, grossomodo ci si può mettere d'accordo su tutto. Fintantoché a mettersi d'accordo sono i coniugi. Il giudice invece non può decidere in deroga alla legge. Per cui nel momento in cui tu fissi dei criteri per legge in base ai quali il giudice deve statuire una sentenza il giudice molto semplicemente andrà ad applicare degli automatismi previsti.
Quindi lo scenario sara. Tu e tuo marito litigate, mi volete separare, arrivate in mediazione obbligatoria prima del giudizio in cui il mediatore mi consiglia un accordo, se non sottoscrive d'accordo andate dal giudice che tanto giudicherà tipo robottino sulla base di una tabella in cui gli viene detto di fissare di tutto e di più. Quindi chiunque tranne quelli più incarogniti sceglieranno la mediazione invece del giudizio. Soluzione che a me, nonostante il lavoro che faccio, non piace.
Comunque la normativa nel dettaglio al momento è stato appena proposta e non me la sono studiata. Quando passerà mi porrò il problema. Per ora è solo fuffa giornalistica. Senza contare il fatto che non è nel contratto di governo per cui secondo me se ne farà lettera morta. Per chi vuole speculare ho trovato un bell'articolo del Fatto Quotidiano che spiega molto bene anche ai non addetti ai lavori.
Unica annotazione, la norma in base alla quale il genitore affidatario della casa familiare pagherà l'affitto all'altro se è proprietario che mi sembra una cazzata sesquipedale.
https://www.ilfattoquotidiano.it/2018/09/10/affido-il-ddl-dellorganizzatore-dei-family-day-basta-assegno-di-mantenimento-chi-resta-nella-casa-familiare-paghi-affitto/4615898/


----------



## Mariben (10 Settembre 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Io da come l'ho letta, prevede una serie di automatismi piuttosto stringenti ma a cui è possibile derogare. Per capirci, io il casino lo vedo in tutte quelle situazioni in cui i coniugi non si mettono d'accordo e alla fine decide il giudice. Nel matrimoniale, come in buona parte del diritto civile, grossomodo ci si può mettere d'accordo su tutto. Fintantoché a mettersi d'accordo sono i coniugi. Il giudice invece non può decidere in deroga alla legge. Per cui nel momento in cui tu fissi dei criteri per legge in base ai quali il giudice deve statuire una sentenza il giudice molto semplicemente andrà ad applicare degli automatismi previsti.
> Quindi lo scenario sara. Tu e tuo marito litigate, mi volete separare, arrivate in mediazione obbligatoria prima del giudizio in cui il mediatore mi consiglia un accordo, se non sottoscrive d'accordo andate dal giudice che tanto giudicherà tipo robottino sulla base di una tabella in cui gli viene detto di fissare di tutto e di più. Quindi chiunque tranne quelli più incarogniti sceglieranno la mediazione invece del giudizio. Soluzione che a me, nonostante il lavoro che faccio, non piace.
> Comunque la normativa nel dettaglio al momento è stato appena proposta e non me la sono studiata. Quando passerà mi porrò il problema. Per ora è solo fuffa giornalistica. Senza contare il fatto che non è nel contratto di governo per cui secondo me se ne farà lettera morta. Per chi vuole speculare ho trovato un bell'articolo del Fatto Quotidiano che spiega molto bene anche ai non addetti ai lavori.
> *Unica annotazione, la norma in base alla quale il genitore affidatario della casa familiare pagherà l'affitto all'altro se è proprietario che mi sembra una cazzata sesquipedale.*
> https://www.ilfattoquotidiano.it/20...a-nella-casa-familiare-paghi-affitto/4615898/


 e se la casa è di entrambi ?


----------



## Arcistufo (10 Settembre 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> e se la casa è di entrambi ?


A naso 50%


----------



## perplesso (10 Settembre 2018)

essenzialmente volevo sapere se l'articolo è veritiero oppure se si sono inventati qualcosa


----------



## Arcistufo (10 Settembre 2018)

perplesso ha detto:


> essenzialmente volevo sapere se l'articolo è veritiero oppure se si sono inventati qualcosa


È una proposta di legge. Come tutte le proposte di legge da quando escono sui giornali a quando diventano legge effettiva, ammesso che ci arrivino, passano un miliardo di passaggi e modifiche. Da quello che ho letto per ora il cuore sta in queste nuove rifinizioni dei criteri di giudizio da parte del giudice. Vattelappesca quando uscirà. Fino a quel momento non mi pongo il problema.


----------



## perplesso (10 Settembre 2018)

ad occhio servirà almeno un anno prima di arrivare ad un voto in aula.   chissà se la legislatura arriva al prossimo autunno.

di sicuro è un buon tema per questo forum


----------



## Arcistufo (10 Settembre 2018)

perplesso ha detto:


> Chissà se la legislatura arriva al prossimo autunno.


Sicuramente sì. È un treno che nessuno ha interesse a perdere. Dalle zecche al Vaticano che con sta storia della chiusura domenicale i preti stanno tutti col cazzo in mano.


----------



## danny (11 Settembre 2018)

Personalmente una riforma in tal senso è auspicabile.
Non posso giudicare questa proposta, però trovo che l'attuale situazione risulti in alcuni casi penalizzante per chi non ha buone capacità reddituali.
Separarsi dovrebbe assicurare ad entrambi i coniugi le medesime possibilità per poter ricominciare un'altra vita.
Al di sotto di un certo reddito dei soggetti coinvolti questo non accade: a far da discrimine l'assegnazione della casa di proprietà e l'assegno di mantenimento.
A essere penalizzati sono statisticamente gli uomini, in quanto di default la madre diventa genitore prevalente e come tale può continuare a risiedere nella ex casa coniugale.
Se vi è su di essa ancora un mutuo, il coniuge che è uscito di casa continua a pagare la sua quota, contribuendo anche per le spese condominiali straordinarie.
Se lo stipendio non è sufficiente, già questo può mettere in crisi il coniuge uscente, a cui spesso non rimane come scelta che il ritorno alla casa parentale.
Anche la possibilità attuale di fare guerra in una giudiziale per arrivare a strappare più soldi possibili al coniuge è esecrabile, soprattutto quando ci sono di mezzo dei figli. 
Qualche giorno fa ho ascoltato alcuni consigli femminili in cui si ricordava a una giovane che "Quel che è tuo è tuo. Quel che è suo è tuo.", che è un invito  ad approfittare delle possibilità offerte dall'attuale situazione.
I problemi mi sembra nascano anche quando la separazione è conflittuale e si attuano meccanismi per danneggiare quello che è divenuto un semplice avversario. Si dovrebbe agire per limitare il più possibile questo comportamento.


----------



## danny (11 Settembre 2018)

Bella questa discussione in cui lei pur in assenza di figli vuole l'assegno di mantenimento non avendo lavoro e casa e poi, a un certo punto si chiede se è un problema il fatto che conviva (ma non era senza casa? Chi le paga l'affitto?) con un'altra persona (che comunque non ha la residenza con lei...).
http://www.finanzaonline.com/forum/...um/1688910-divorzio-breve-e-mantenimento.html


----------



## Arcistufo (11 Settembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Personalmente una riforma in tal senso è auspicabile.
> Non posso giudicare questa proposta, però trovo che l'attuale situazione risulti in alcuni casi penalizzante per chi non ha buone capacità reddituali.
> Separarsi dovrebbe assicurare ad entrambi i coniugi le medesime possibilità per poter ricominciare un'altra vita.
> Al di sotto di un certo reddito dei soggetti coinvolti questo non accade: a far da discrimine l'assegnazione della casa di proprietà e l'assegno di mantenimento.
> ...


Rileggi l'articolo se ti va. Ti ripeto non è da fare speculazione Ma la norma andrebbe a penalizzare esattamente le fasce a basso reddito. Io e mia moglie per esempio potremmo tranquillamente andare a vivere a 200 m l'uno dall'altro senza sconvolgere la vita della figlia perché le case sono le nostre. Una situazione abbastanza comune ad esempio per chi vive in piccoli centri. Adesso immagina questa cosa scalata in qualcuno che abita in periferia in grandi città.
Magari una situazione in cui lui lavora con uno stipendio normale e un affitto normale, e lei sta a casa con paio di figli piccoli.


----------



## danny (11 Settembre 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Rileggi l'articolo se ti va. Ti ripeto non è da fare speculazione Ma la norma andrebbe a penalizzare esattamente le fasce a basso reddito. Io e mia moglie per esempio potremmo tranquillamente andare a vivere a 200 m l'uno dall'altro senza sconvolgere la vita della figlia perché le case sono le nostre. Una situazione abbastanza comune ad esempio per chi vive in piccoli centri. Adesso immagina questa cosa scalata in qualcuno che abita in periferia in grandi città.
> Magari una situazione in cui lui lavora con uno stipendio normale e un affitto normale, e lei sta a casa con paio di figli piccoli.


Dall'articolo si comprende poco, a dire il vero: non ho capito quanto la proposta possa mutare positivamente la situazione attuale riducendo le conflittualità e le sperequazioni, per cui non posso fare alcuna valutazione.
Allo stato attuale per i redditi più bassi il problema più importante in caso di divorzio nelle grandi città resta quello dell'assegnazione della casa.
L'assegno di mantenimento di per sé dovrebbe avere un carattere temporaneo: serve ad aiutare il coniuge in difficoltà per un periodo di tempo utile a rifarsi una vita, a trovare un lavoro, a fare scelte che lo rendano economicamente indipendente. 
Un reddito da impiegato, diciamo sulle 1500/1800 euro max al mese, in una grande città, non può bastare per affrontare un divorzio e riprendersi sul lungo periodo.


----------



## Lara3 (11 Settembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Personalmente una riforma in tal senso è auspicabile.
> Non posso giudicare questa proposta, però trovo che l'attuale situazione risulti in alcuni casi penalizzante per chi non ha buone capacità reddituali.
> Separarsi dovrebbe assicurare ad entrambi i coniugi le medesime possibilità per poter ricominciare un'altra vita.
> Al di sotto di un certo reddito dei soggetti coinvolti questo non accade: a far da discrimine l'assegnazione della casa di proprietà e l'assegno di mantenimento.
> ...


Capisco il tuo punto di vista. Hai ragione. Ma non è sempre così. La difficoltà di applicare una regola che va bene per tutti è grande. Dipende molto da caso a caso. Un’amico di famiglia si è separato ( traditore seriale), adesso ha due amanti che lui stesso si “vanta” che “costano “ e lui raccontava dei consigli che riceve dal suo avvocato per pagare meno possibile alla moglie. La moglie è rimasta con i figli, ha rinunciato alla sua professione per crescere i figli. Lui stimato professionista che dopo il divorzio non fa altro che lamentarsi che la ex moglie “ costa “ e vantarsi che le sue amanti sono economicamente esigenti .


----------



## danny (11 Settembre 2018)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Capisco il tuo punto di vista. Hai ragione. Ma non è sempre così. La difficoltà di applicare una regola che va bene per tutti è grande. Dipende molto da caso a caso. Un’amico di famiglia si è separato ( traditore seriale), adesso ha due amanti che lui stesso si “vanta” che “costano “ e lui raccontava dei consigli che riceve dal suo avvocato per pagare meno possibile alla moglie. La moglie è rimasta con i figli, ha rinunciato alla sua professione per crescere i figli. Lui *stimato professionista che dopo il divorzio* non fa altro che lamentarsi che la ex moglie “ costa “ e vantarsi che le sue amanti sono economicamente esigenti .


Infatti questo è un caso in cui entrano in gioco redditi più che discreti che alimentano "consumi" voluttuari.


----------



## danny (11 Settembre 2018)

Diciamo che oggi si dovrebbe prendere atto che:
1) la maggioranza delle coppie è proprietaria di casa
2) i mutui si stipulano dai 15 ai 30 anni+
3) i redditi da lavoro dipendente sono bassi e precari
4) Spesso uno dei due coniugi lavora in nero
5) gli affitti delle case nelle città sono elevati e vicini come cifra agli stipendi base a tempo pieno
6) ci si separa spesso a 40 anni e più e si va in pensione a quasi 70

Ai tempi di mia madre (che divorzio negli anni '70)
1) vivevano in affitto, la casa rimase a mia madre che pagò affitti e spese
2) Nessun mutuo
3) Erano almeno redditi sicuri, c'era molta più facilità a trovare e cambiare lavoro
4) Mia madre ebbe la sua prima assunzione a 16 anni
5) L'affitto era un quarto del reddito da impiegata di mia madre
6) Si separò poco più che ventenne e andò in pensione a poco più della mia attuale età

Formalmente poco è cambiato dall'epoca di mia madre in caso di divorzio, però.
Non conta più il tradimento, o conta in maniera ridotta (in caso di giudiziale con addebito) e le donne tradiscono quanto gli uomini (un tempo erano più gli uomini a tradire). C'è l'affido condiviso in cui però il genitore prevalente è sempre la madre, che al 90% dei casi resta assegnataria della casa. Assegno di mantenimento e familiare, tutto in pratica come negli anni '70. Ma il mondo è cambiato da quegli anni...


----------



## Arcistufo (11 Settembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Dall'articolo si comprende poco, a dire il vero: non ho capito quanto la proposta possa mutare positivamente la situazione attuale riducendo le conflittualità e le sperequazioni, per cui non posso fare alcuna valutazione.
> Allo stato attuale per i redditi più bassi il problema più importante in caso di divorzio nelle grandi città resta quello dell'assegnazione della casa.
> L'assegno di mantenimento di per sé dovrebbe avere un carattere temporaneo: serve ad aiutare il coniuge in difficoltà per un periodo di tempo utile a rifarsi una vita, a trovare un lavoro, a fare scelte che lo rendano economicamente indipendente.
> Un reddito da impiegato, diciamo sulle 1500/1800 euro max al mese, in una grande città, non può bastare per affrontare un divorzio e riprendersi sul lungo periodo.


Con l'affido esclusivo Paradossalmente sì. Hai un sacco più di tempo per produrre invece di stare a casa a deprimerti. Non sai quanti padri conosco che, liberatisi dal fardello mentale della famiglia hanno ricominciato a macinare come mulini a vento.


----------



## danny (11 Settembre 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Con l'affido esclusivo Paradossalmente sì. Hai un sacco più di tempo per produrre invece di stare a casa a deprimerti. Non sai quanti padri conosco che, liberatisi dal fardello mentale della famiglia hanno ricominciato a macinare come mulini a vento.


Mio padre, per esempio.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (11 Settembre 2018)

perplesso ha detto:


> .   chissà se la legislatura arriva al prossimo autunno.


Purtroppo arriverà a conclusione. I 5stelle, in tutto o in parte, molleranno Salvini quando il gioco si farà pesante.
E allora un bel "governo del Presidente" sostenuto da PD, Forza Italia e 5 stelle (tutti o in parte) che finirà di rovinare l'Italia.


----------



## danny (12 Settembre 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Purtroppo arriverà a conclusione. I 5stelle, in tutto o in parte, molleranno Salvini quando il gioco si farà pesante.
> E allora un bel "governo del Presidente" sostenuto da PD, Forza Italia e 5 stelle (tutti o in parte) che finirà di rovinare l'Italia.


Speriamo di no.
Anche se vedere gli antiberlusconiani e antipentastellati alleati con Berlusconi e grillini non avrebbe prezzo.
Il festival dell'ipocrisia.


----------



## Jim Cain (12 Settembre 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Non sai quanti padri conosco che, liberatisi dal fardello mentale della famiglia hanno ricominciato a macinare come mulini a vento.


...anche perchè in certe situazioni DEVI macinare il più possibile...


----------



## Jim Cain (12 Settembre 2018)

perplesso ha detto:


> http://www.ilgiornale.it/news/crona...to-proposta-che-cancella-assegno-1573900.html
> @_Foglia_  @_Arcistufo _   diteci se ne sapete qualcosa, anche @_Stark72_


Mi occupo anche di queste questioni (non principalmente, ma) e a giudicare dal coro di critiche piovute da colleghi (tutte donne) che si occupano quasi esclusivamente di diritto di famiglia direi che la proposta di legge ha sicuramente portata innovativa e, per alcuni aspetti, da guardare con favore...

P.S. : non sono per niente simpatizzante dell'attuale Governo. Anzi.


----------



## Arcistufo (12 Settembre 2018)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> ...anche perchè in certe situazioni DEVI macinare il più possibile...


 al di là di quello. Nell'immaginario femminile ho sempre ritrovato il pensiero di fondo che accudire qualcuno ti dia dei diritti. Come se tutti fossimo figli tutta la vita. Io detesto essere accudito. L'unica cosa che odio di più dell'accudimento è quando qualcunA è convintA di potermi chiedere qualcosa in cambio per avermi fatto qualcosa di non richiesto.
Li arrivo ai limiti della maleducazione.
Sono un maschio adulto. So badare perfettamente a me stesso e se non mi devo preoccupare anche delle inefficienze che mi buttano addosso dei modelli di pensiero confliggenti con il mio sicuramente funziono molto meglio e rendo molto di più per me e per gli altri. Con quelle poche donne che hanno capito questo discorso ho rapporti di affetto, amicizia, sesso che durano anche decenni. Con le altre perdo interesse alla velocità della luce. Ma non è cattiveria, mi annoio proprio.
Sulla produttività è la stessa cosa. Semplicemente ti concentri di più e ti stressi di meno anche se devi gestire un figlio con un rapporto esclusivo padre figlio piuttosto che dover avere un rapporto padre figlio con una madre tra i coglioni che deve sempre mediare. Magari convinta in perfetta buona fede di fare da cuscinetto, ma che in realtà sta appesantendo un rapporto che funzionerebbe benissimo. Io e mio padre abbiamo esattamente lo stesso carattere e ci siamo scornati per una vita, ma ci siamo sempre comunque capiti con una ringhiata. Gli Scazzi peggiori che ho avuto con lui ce li ho avuti perché mia madre si è messa in mezzo. E ancora oggi mia madre è convintissima che se non fosse stato per lei non avremmo mai fatto pace. Ed è esattamente il contrario. Classico caso in cui Marte e Venere non si parlano e se si parlano non si capiscono.


----------



## Jim Cain (12 Settembre 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> al di là di quello. Nell'immaginario femminile ho sempre ritrovato il pensiero di fondo che accudire qualcuno ti dia dei diritti. Come se tutti fossimo figli tutta la vita. Io detesto essere accudito. L'unica cosa che odio di più dell'accudimento è quando qualcunA è convintA di potermi chiedere qualcosa in cambio per avermi fatto qualcosa di non richiesto.
> Li arrivo ai limiti della maleducazione.
> Sono un maschio adulto. So badare perfettamente a me stesso e se non mi devo preoccupare anche delle inefficienze che mi buttano addosso dei modelli di pensiero confliggenti con il mio sicuramente funziono molto meglio e rendo molto di più per me e per gli altri. Con quelle poche donne che hanno capito questo discorso ho rapporti di affetto, amicizia, sesso che durano anche decenni. Con le altre perdo interesse alla velocità della luce. Ma non è cattiveria, mi annoio proprio.


Benissimo ma questo vale per te, sei fatto così e pace (condivido eh).



Arcistufo ha detto:


> Sulla produttività è la stessa cosa. Semplicemente ti concentri di più e ti stressi di meno anche se devi gestire un figlio con un rapporto esclusivo padre figlio piuttosto che dover avere un rapporto padre figlio con una madre tra i coglioni che deve sempre mediare.


Ho due amici separati (due fra tanti) ai quali 'gira' molto meglio ora di prima e con i figli ci stanno spesso e più volentieri di prima.
Quando ho pensato alla mia, di separazione (termine impreciso giacchè tecnicamente non sarei sposato), ho pensato anzitutto alle prospettive lavorative, sicuramente migliori da separato...


----------



## Arcistufo (12 Settembre 2018)

Ma proprio come affronti le cose. Io continuo a pensare che Il mammone che post matrimonio vuole ancora essere accudito dalla moglie sia una specie di essere mitologico. Magari ho solo avuto culo, ma davvero non ne conosco mezzo.


----------



## Jim Cain (14 Settembre 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ma proprio come affronti le cose. Io continuo a pensare che Il mammone che post matrimonio vuole ancora essere accudito dalla moglie sia una specie di essere mitologico. Magari ho solo avuto culo, ma davvero non ne conosco mezzo.


Da quale moglie ?
Dalla ex ?


----------



## Arcistufo (14 Settembre 2018)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Da quale moglie ?
> Dalla ex ?


Scusa. Ho dettato male. Mi sono perso un pezzo. La frase originale credo fosse più o meno il mammone che post matrimonio vuole essere accudito dalla moglie come prima faceva la mamma.


----------



## Bruja (13 Novembre 2018)

Sia la legge che la sua approvazione dovrà passare sotto i nodi gordiani di parecchie modifighe ed opposizioni, quindi per ora non vi sono certezze sui termini.
Sostanzialmente sarei favorevole, intanto per evitare di usare i figli come mazza da baseball psicologica sui mariti, secondo perchè comunque chi si separa nella gran parte dei casi affronta una povertà improvvisa, specie se casa e alimenti vanno alla moglie, che a volte, non lavora non solo per accudimento ma per scelta.
Ho visto una casa di accoglienza per padri disastrati e la situazione non è per nulla piacevole.  A volte capita che per contingenze o perfino per depressione restino in condizioni economiche precarie e la vita va a rotoli, magari nella indifferenza della ex che vuole solo spremere.   Mi spiace dire queste cose, e non faccio di tutta l'erba un fascio, ma ci sono casi davvero accorati e le mogli si comportano da sanguisughe senza alcuna empatia anche per i figli che soffrono questa realtà... quelle corrette e non rancorose non avranno nulla da temere-
Ecco, sono per la difesa dello status della moglie che di solito ha l'affidamento dei figli minori, ma deve esserci un guard rail alle pretese ed alle ritorsioni economiche che alcune di queste fanno in modo inopinato.  
Se la legge lavorerà su questo sarà un bene per tutti...


----------



## danny (13 Novembre 2018)

Bruja ha detto:


> Sia la legge che la sua approvazione dovrà passare sotto i nodi gordiani di parecchie modifighe ed opposizioni, quindi per ora non vi sono certezze sui termini.
> Sostanzialmente sarei favorevole, intanto per evitare di usare i figli come mazza da baseball psicologica sui mariti, secondo perchè comunque chi si separa nella gran parte dei casi affronta una povertà improvvisa, specie se casa e alimenti vanno alla moglie, che a volte, non lavora non solo per accudimento ma per scelta.
> Ho visto una casa di accoglienza per padri disastrati e la situazione non è per nulla piacevole.  A volte capita che per contingenze o perfino per depressione restino in condizioni economiche precarie e la vita va a rotoli, magari nella indifferenza della ex che vuole solo spremere.   Mi spiace dire queste cose, e non faccio di tutta l'erba un fascio, ma ci sono casi davvero accorati e le mogli si comportano da sanguisughe senza alcuna empatia anche per i figli che soffrono questa realtà... quelle corrette e non rancorose non avranno nulla da temere-
> Ecco, sono per la difesa dello status della moglie che di solito ha l'affidamento dei figli minori, ma deve esserci un guard rail alle pretese ed alle ritorsioni economiche che alcune di queste fanno in modo inopinato.
> Se la legge lavorerà su questo sarà un bene per tutti...


Sono d'accordo.


----------



## Divì (13 Novembre 2018)

Ma la mediazione coatta non è un ossimoro?


----------



## Brunetta (13 Novembre 2018)

Divì ha detto:


> Ma la mediazione coatta non è un ossimoro?


A me sembra che tutti parlino di un provvedimento confuso che si può capire solo considerando i fini di chi lo propone,


----------



## Lara3 (14 Novembre 2018)

perplesso ha detto:


> http://www.ilgiornale.it/news/crona...to-proposta-che-cancella-assegno-1573900.html
> @_Foglia_  @_Arcistufo _   diteci se ne sapete qualcosa, anche @_Stark72_


La prima cosa che mi salta all’occhio è l’obbligo della mediazione a pagamento per 6 mesi.
Poi entrambi i genitori dovranno avere una casa con una camera/e per il/i bambino/i.
Quindi di una grandezza quasi come la casa di prima.
Mi chiedo: per la maggior parte delle famiglie italiane sarà possibile ?
Mi sembra come la legge che ha reso obbligatorio usare le gomme invernali ( anche se fuori sono 18 gradi) . Hanno avuto da guadagnare i gommisti. (premetto che io le usavo volontariamente anche prima le gomme invernali), ma dovrebbe esserci un buon senso e flessibilità: se il clima sta cambiando inutile stare con le gomme da neve quando ci sono 18 gradi). 
Rendere obligatoria la figura del mediatore.... boh
Cioè , se ci sono figli minori per ottenere la separazione è obbligatorio usufruire a pagamento della figura del mediatore.
Ma se ci sono famiglie che riescono a gestire bene la separazione senza litigi e trovano una soluzione per mettersi d’accordo perché imporre un qualcosa a pagamento ?
Non so se passerà questa legge ma è utopia: difficilmente i coniugi divisi avranno una casa di dimensioni quasi uguali alla prima in modo da poter ospitare a turno i figli. 
Ma non ci pensano a queste cose quando fanno queste leggi ? 
Boh , se passerà, allora bisogna formarsi come mediatore; ci saranno opportunità lavorative interessanti.


----------



## danny (14 Novembre 2018)

Lara3 ha detto:


> La prima cosa che mi salta all’occhio è l’obbligo della mediazione a pagamento per 6 mesi.
> Poi entrambi i genitori dovranno avere una casa con una camera/e per il/i bambino/i.
> Quindi di una grandezza quasi come la casa di prima.
> Mi chiedo: per la maggior parte delle famiglie italiane sarà possibile ?
> ...


La legge (il codice della strada) prevede una scappatoia: avere le catene a bordo.
Le gomme invernali forniscono migliori prestazioni durante l'inverno rispetto alle estive: non ci guadagnano solo i gommisti, ma la sicurezza di chi fa tanti chilometri.
Ovviamente chi usa l'auto per brevi tragitti in pianura  in maniera prudente e ha veicoli dalle ridotte prestazioni difficilmente si renderà conto dei vantaggi dell'utilizzo di una gommatura specifica.
Quando imponi un obbligo, ci sarà sempre qualcuno che non godrà di vantaggi che avranno altri.
Questo però non mi fa pensare che l'obbligo sia sbagliato.
Sulla casa e altre condizioni bisognerebbe anche in questo adeguarsi a quello che fa il resto del mondo.
Se ne parla da anni, ormai. Questo un articolo di due anni fa del Fatto Quotidiano che anticipa i contenuti di questa proposta di legge
https://www.ilfattoquotidiano.it/20...mento-puo-durare-anche-tutta-la-vita/2654305/


----------

